# Installed Dtv Converter With 10db Amp.



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Is anyone else experiencing this? I was expecting to be able to see more that 2 or three channels.

Eric


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a Dtv box and no amp. i typically get 18-30 channels depending on where we are at. is yours simply connectoed to the TV?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> I have a Dtv box and no amp. i typically get 18-30 channels depending on where we are at. is yours simply connectoed to the TV?


 Yes it is, I connected the DTV box to the amp which is connected to the Coax outlet next to the TV.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> I have a Dtv box and no amp. i typically get 18-30 channels depending on where we are at. is yours simply connectoed to the TV?


 Yes it is, I connected the DTV box to the amp which is connected to the Coax outlet next to the TV.
[/quote]
ok, mine goes from the wall to the Dtv box to the TV. Have you tried it without the amp?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> I have a Dtv box and no amp. i typically get 18-30 channels depending on where we are at. is yours simply connectoed to the TV?


 Yes it is, I connected the DTV box to the amp which is connected to the Coax outlet next to the TV.
[/quote]
ok, mine goes from the wall to the Dtv box to the TV. Have you tried it without the amp?
[/quote]

No I haven't. Just put it in last night.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Could it be your antenna? My 2007 model has the Winegaurd antenna rated for digital reception. I plug my DTV box into the coax outlet and turn on the amp. I get more channels through the air in my TT than I do with the TV in my house, when I switch to the antenna input on my flat panel TV. I typically get 12-20 channels, depending where I am.

Also - could there be a disconnect somewhere in the coax wiring between the antenna and the connector? What did you get before the digital conversion? (My TV is a 15 year old tube-type 13" model from Wal-Mart.)

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Could it be your antenna? My 2007 model has the Winegaurd antenna rated for digital reception. I plug my DTV box into the coax outlet and turn on the amp. I get more channels through the air in my TT than I do with the TV in my house, when I switch to the antenna input on my flat panel TV. I typically get 12-20 channels, depending where I am.
> 
> Also - could there be a disconnect somewhere in the coax wiring between the antenna and the connector? What did you get before the digital conversion? (My TV is a 15 year old tube-type 13" model from Wal-Mart.)
> 
> Mike


 Yes it could be the antenna. I have a 2005 31RQS. it is the old standard Winegard antenna. Not sure how to get around that without replacing the unit or going to an antenna connected directly to the TV. Argh....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

how do you know if you have the old standard antenna or a new digital antenna? do they look different?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> how do you know if you have the old standard antenna or a new digital antenna? do they look different?


 The manual packet I have for the 31 has the manual for the antenna in it. There is no mention of digital capability. My Father in law has a late model Winnebago Motor Home with the same model antenna. He originally did not have an amplifier. He bought one which he said helped significantly. I did not ask him how many channels he recieved but he said the antenna was quite directional.

He has been away for several months so I don't know how he made out when he added the amp or how many channels he's recieving. But I was expecting to recieve some where in the neighborhood of the channels your recieving Sayonara.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

This might help give you an idea as to what signal strength to expect: CLICK


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I have to the old style antenna I'm pretty sure. (2006 OB). When I first tried the conveter I only could get a few channels. I turned the antenna 90 degrees, rescanned and then got around 30 channels.


----------



## Andy Spisak (Aug 17, 2009)

A couple of things here,,, 
#1. Many of the DTV converter boxes have a very weak DTV receiver. The ones inside of many HDTV's are much better (of course this is a generalization).

#2. Try to use some indoor antenna, without the DB amplifier ( I wouldn't suggest using one unless it was made for DTV Signals, as the amplification is a so much different). Even use a set of rabbit ears or anything.

#3. Try just removing the Amplifier from the middle, to see if it is better.

#4. If you have an easy to move HDTV with DTV receiver, hook that up to see if it receives more channels.

#5. As stated DTV signals are "VERY" directional so you may want to experiment with the direction of your antennae. Try pointing towards the closest known city that has their own channels, that will likely provide the most.

Again I would only use the amplifier if all else fails. How long ago was that bought?

Hope this helps,,,

Andy


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I saw that camping world has an addon antenna for digital tv for the older antenna. Wingard Wingman

I was going to try that because even with the new HD LCD tv I don't pick up any channels. The last time we went camping this summer just after the conversion, we got no signal at all in 3 different campgrounds. (Yes I had the converter box too, and tried on the HD tv and the old tube tv without luck)


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The problem you may be having is that digital tv is great and has great picture and sound, but it works on line of sight, almost like the satellite works. I have used the winegard antenna as it was on my 27l and receive only 2 channels when I am inland, but get over 50 channels when I am at the beach. (and I live on an island that is no more than 30 miles wide.) I have the same issue with the tv at my lake house in Wells Vermont, the closest broadcast tv stations are in Albany and I get nothing because I am in between two mountain passes.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> I saw that camping world has an addon antenna for digital tv for the older antenna. Wingard Wingman
> 
> I was going to try that because even with the new HD LCD tv I don't pick up any channels. The last time we went camping this summer just after the conversion, we got no signal at all in 3 different campgrounds. (Yes I had the converter box too, and tried on the HD tv and the old tube tv without luck)


I have read some reviews that the Wingman doesn't help much. I will give a little gain in the lower channels as I understand it. On my 2006 OB the Antenna has the built in amp (little blue button next to the 12V - Antenna connection). I have a HDTV flat screen that does ok but the converter box on my old 15" TV gets more channels and stronger signals than the newer TV.

If I don't turn on the amp on the antenna I get almost nothing. All of the boxes and HDTVs have a DTV Signal strength meter. See what you can get for a signal. The strength will also vary depending on the time of day, the weather, the direction of the antenna and even the way you hold your head (not kidding). The bad thing is that with DTV it's all or nothing, including pic and sound. I do get more channels in the camper than I do in the house and can draw in channels (sometimes) from 50 miles away).

Good luck with getting the thing working.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> I saw that camping world has an addon antenna for digital tv for the older antenna. Wingard Wingman
> 
> I was going to try that because even with the new HD LCD tv I don't pick up any channels. The last time we went camping this summer just after the conversion, we got no signal at all in 3 different campgrounds. (Yes I had the converter box too, and tried on the HD tv and the old tube tv without luck)


I saw this ad, also, and may send off for one of these. Notice that the ad says, "improve your Winegard Sensar batwing antenna's UHF performance with the Wingman."

If you have a Winegard Sensar batwing antenna, you should be able to recieve DTV signals already. I spent this past weekend at a campground 7 miles west of Havana, IL (in the middle of farm country). We were 50 miles SW of Peoria, 50 miles NW of Springfield, but I got 26 channels thru my Magnavox converter box (amplifier ON and my 15-year-old 13" Walmart TV). I had the antenna pointed at Peoria (NE), but also got 5-6 channels from Springfield (50 miles to the SE), a couple from Bloomington (ENE), and a couple from southern Illinois.

Try moving your antenna around, but if you still don't get much, I'd be concerned about a problem in the antenna wiring system or the amp/outlet. I'm no expert, but if you are anywhere near basic civilization, you should be able to get 8-10 channels. (I think







)

Mike


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> how do you know if you have the old standard antenna or a new digital antenna? do they look different?


Some deep background (sorry for the rambling post)...

There is no such thing as a "digital antenna" (as compared to an "old standard antenna"). Strictly speaking, that is.

Digital TV stations broadcast on VHF channels and UHF channels just like they used to. If you have an antenna that is great at receiving all VHF and all UHF stations, then that antenna will work equally well receiving analog stations and digital stations. Most TV antennas do *not *fall into this category. They might be good at either VHF or UHF. Or, they might be great for VHF, adequate for some UHF frequencies and downright poor for other UHF frequencies. (Remember the old "rabbit ears"; the "V" shaped antenna did well for VHF, the "circle" antenna did ok for UHF).

It's easier to select an antenna for home, because you are dealing with a known set of stations at fixed frequencies, transmitter power, etc. For an RV you've got to have an antenna that is a good "generalist" ... able to receive a wide range of frequencies in both VHF and UHF. Based on another post  in this thread it looks like some older Wingard RV antennas didn't have optimal coverage in UHF so they offer the Wingard Wingman to improve their UHF reception.

Why the focus on UHF? Many broadcast stations moved from their old VHF frequency to a UHF frequency (for example, moved from Channel 2 to Channel 49). So if you had an antenna that did well for VHF and less well for UHF (e.g. the previously mentioned Wingard), then you could have problems receiving a station after it moved from VHF to UHF. To the extent that more stations are broadcasting digitally on UHF, a antenna that does equally well in VHF and UHF is a plus . Many of the newer antenna advertised as "digital" antennas have simply been designed to adequately target the frequencies used by digital broadcast stations.

There are lots of other factors, this is just one.

Ed

P.S. Another confusing factor is that you don't really know what frequency a station is actually using. In the analog days, "Channel 2" was called "Channel 2" because it actually was broadcasting on VHF Channel 2. Not any more. When "Channel 2" moved from VHF Channel 2 to UHF Channel 49, it was able to retain its old identity as "Channel 2". When you tell your TV or converter box to do a "scan" it looks around for all digital channels it can find; when it finds a station on UHF Channel 49 it is also told that that station should be known as "Channel 2" ... so as a consumer you enter "Channel 2" into your remote and behind the scenes your TV actually tunes to Channel 49. How to tell what actual frequency they use? Try www.antennaweb.org


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I appreciate the input. I have done some experimenting.

1. I can not recieve any channels with out the DTV box connected.

2. With the DTV box connected, I am able to recieve 3 channels at home.

3. Putting a 10DB amplifier in made no change to the number of channels or thier appearance.

4. During the Labor day weekend I spoke to seasonal campers that had made the conversion. They recieved 3 channels (Old Orchard Beach Area of Maine)

5. The guy next door bought the add on antenna for his batwing. It made no difference what-so-ever and that observation was made by another 2 individuals that bought it.

6. Rotating the antenna and rescanning for additional channels also did no good. But confirmed the highly directional nature of the Digital signal.

7. Removed amplifier and tried rescanning channels and found that, at least in the area I was in, the amplifier did not seem to have any effect on the recieved channels, nor did I lose of gain any.

8. I cycled the antenna booster button for the Winegard antenna and found that with the booster off I lost all signals. The booster must be on for me to recieve.

9. I have not retried the DTV at home again, knowing what I know now, but will post what I find when I do. Being a bit closer to a number of larger TV stations in and near the sea coast, I am hoping to see a few more channels pop up.

10. This post really isn't about us so much as it is for all of us. I am sure I am not the only one futzing with this. Perhaps I can prevent some one from going through a bunch of aggravation.

Thanks to all of you Outbackers! Knowledge is power!!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well got things taken care of.

For those interested, The 10DB amp in conjuction with the DTV box and antenna booster located near the Cable outlet did the trick.

At home, with the antenna up (I did not rotate to try for any other channels) I recieve 18 channels with an average signal strength of 55%.

Without the 10DB amp, I recieve 6 channels with a signal averge of 48-50%.

So the DTV mod with out government coupon cost $98.00. With the coupon I think it would cost about 65' ish.

So in summary connecting one TV, ensure the booster is on, connect short coax cable to amp, another short coax out of amp to DTV and anothe coax cable out to the TV. Check the gain of the amp and start at about 75% gain.

Scan for channels. Save found channels. Rotate antenna 90 degrees and scan for additional channels. Save any additional channels.

select a particular channel and open the signal strength meter on the DTV. rotate to recieve strongest signal.

A simple (But ******* tuning mod) cut a circle out of the center of Paper plate. Position the plate over the antenna raising, rotating knob. For specific channels mark the direction the antenna needs to be rotated to recieve the best signal for the given channel.

Some one is going to produce an omni-directional DTV antenna, soon, I hope!

Any way there ya are!

Eric


----------

